# Knit It Tonight



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Was shopping in Walmart and was so happy to find that they carry DMC floss again and have not closed up their craft department. Looked bigger to me. But I found this pattern in their free pattern section and wanted to share. http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_make_it_tonight_cowl.html


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

You're welcome. It's hot outside but I'll be making one soon.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice cowl, and I really do believe that this one can be done in an evening. It looks quite simple! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thanks for that great for last minute gifts etc


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I have made several cowls from this pattern and they are beautiful. Very easy pattern to follow.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Many Wal-Marts are bringing back fabric and more yarn in their stores. One of ours here in Ocala is doing that. They had so many complaints about removing the craft stuff that they are rethinking their strategy. I'm soooooooo glad


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I need some instant gratification.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I like that a lot. Have printed it and will make some this summer. Would be great birthday and Christmas gifts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Yes, I shop at Walmart's craft area with material, etc., Jane


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Walmarts I go to has scaled down on yarns and crafts, but I still have Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and Joanns to make up for it.


----------

